
Show HN: Bravos.co is a replacement for Google Finance - danielaxelsen
https://bravos.co/
======
danielaxelsen
I'm excited to introduce Bravos.co, which is a replacement for the (now shut
down) Google Finance. It features a clean interface for tracking public
companies, cryptocurrencies, and private companies.

Video walkthrough:
[https://youtu.be/gpQpCK9Ydl0](https://youtu.be/gpQpCK9Ydl0) (02:35)

Looking forward to your thoughts questions - thanks all.

~~~
noso
Project looks great. Where is the market data for stocks sourced from and how
often is it updated?

Really good work!

~~~
danielaxelsen
Appreciate it. Our data is coming from a variety of sources, and changing as
we develop the alpha version of the site. Currently we use IEX for real-time
data, Barchart for historical time series data, CryptoCompare for
cryptocurrency data, and various sources including CityFALCON for news and
social data.

------
te_ch
Nice! And pretty fast. I also like the startup data download feature/Excel
import. What are the "Bravos-defined sectors"? Is there a full list of sectors
to take a look at?

